

The real cost of pedicures in NYC - ericaeb
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/10/nyregion/at-nail-salons-in-nyc-manicurists-are-underpaid-and-unprotected.html?_r=0

======
Rodi
cool to see non tech stuff here sometimes

